# Serra da Estrela, Nevão de 10 a12 Fevereiro 2017



## Jorge_scp (14 Fev 2017 às 11:49)

Quando no início da semana vi as previsões de neve na Serra da Estrela, decidi arriscar e reservar alojamento em Manteigas para lá ir passar o fim de semana. Estava era muito longe de saber que ia assistir ao nevão da década naquela região, pelo menos a cotas mais baixas. Segundo os locais mais idosos em Manteigas, foi mesmo um nevão "à antiga" e apesar dos transtornos naturais, via-se que no fundo estavam alegres com a situação provavelmente a lembrar os seus tempos de juventude.

Por esta razão, creio que o momento deve ficar registado neste tópico, e convido a quem tiver mais fotos deste evento, a colocar aqui. Por mim, estou disposto a "perder" um pouco do meu tempo para partilhar aqui com todos um pouco do que vivi neste último fim de semana. Fotos desde *Belmonte*, *Manteigas*, *Covão d'Ametade*, *Penhas Douradas*, etc. Espero que gostem!

Saí na Sexta por volta das 17h30 de Sesimbra. Não chovia, e a temperatura era de 9ºC. Fui por aí acima, com a temperatura a descer gradualmente, até chegar à estação de serviço de Castelo Branco com 2ºC, por volta das 20h30. Estava espantado com uma temperatura tão baixa naquela cota (400 m), dado que o GFS, mesmo sendo o mais optimista, apontava para cotas de 600/700 m. Assim, não foi grande surpresa quando a proprietária do alojamento em Manteigas me ligou a dizer que estava a nevar intensamente por lá e a pedir que tivesse cuidado no caminho. Bem, tinha correntes de neve para alguma eventualidade, pensei eu. E continuei caminho. O que não estava á espera era de encontrar um cenário caótico na A23 um pouco mais à frente junto aos túneis da Gardunha. Apesar de noite, via-se muita neve nas bermas, e tiveram de cortar o trânsito numa das vias, circulando apenas pela direita. Não nevava, e o carro marcava 1ºC. Estive cerca de 2 horas parado ali, e quando saí do segundo túnel começou a cair àgua-neve com 1,5ºC que rapidamente se transformou em neve. Circulava sempre na direita a 40 km/h tal a intensidade do nevão. Apenhei alguns sustos com 2 ou 3 camiões a alta velocidade na faixa da esquerda que atiravam com "toneladas" de neve para cima do meu carro, ficando sem ver nada por 1 ou 2 segundos. Mas lá fiz a estrada sem incidentes (nunca tinha conduzido com neve), e apanhei a saída Belmonte/Manteigas. Entretando de Manteigas ligaram a dizer que não havia electricidade, e aconselhou-me a ficar num hotel em Belmonte. Assim, andei pela estrada, sempre coberta de neve, até ao hotel Belsol, e aí passei a noite. Nevava intensamente.

Em Belmonte:


















No dia seguinte, acordei com esta vista:






A neve já começava a derreter, e o carro marcava 3ºC quando saí do hotel às 9:00h. E fui em direcção a Manteigas. chegando por lá meia hora depois, com 1ºC.

Estrada Belmonte-Manteigas:
















Em Manteigas o cenário era digno de uma qualquer aldeia dos Alpes. Muitos carros que chegaram durante a noite (a custo) tiveram de os deixar no meio da estrada, mas felizmente quando cheguei estava quase tudo resolvido e o limpa neves já tinha aberto uma passagem na estrada principal. Acumulação de cerca 20 cm a solo aberto.














































À tarde a estrada até Penhas da Saúde abriu, e lá deu para um belo passeio. 

Saída de Manteigas para vale glaciar:











Paragem obrigatória no Covão d'Ametade. Paisagem incrível, acumulação de 60 cm (enterrava até por cima do joelho a andar). As fotos falam por si.



















































Continua no próximo post.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Fev 2017 às 11:52)

Continuei a subir até Piornos, mas não parei. Ficam fotos pelo caminho:


























Vista Vale Glaciar e Covão d'Ametade ao longe:
















Já no regresso, Manteigas, perto do viveiro das trutas:











Durante essa noite (Sábado para Domingo) choveu imenso, que mesmo assim não conseguiu acabar logo com a neve em Manteigas. Pelas 9:30h da manhã a chover com 5,5ºC saímos da vila em direcção às Penhas Douradas.

Saída de Manteigas (ainda com neve!):






Subida para as Penhas Douradas (aprox. 1000 m):






Já perto das Penhas Douradas a 1300/1400 m:











Com 1ºC, não havia precipitação mas sim nevoeiro e muito vento com uma sensação térmica gelada. Só deu mesmo para pesseio de carro nas Penhas Douradas pois não dava para deixar o carro em nenhum lugar. Penhas Douradas:































Ainda dava para perceber que era um carro...






Depois, descida para Gouveia e fim da neve. Do lado de Seia, bastante menos neve, só acima dos 1200 m restava alguma coisa. Deu para conhecer uma aldeia muito bonita, Folgosinho (930 m de altitude):


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2017 às 12:14)

Fantásticas estas imagens do elemento branco. Também estive por lá mas fiz o sentido inverso ou seja, Fundão  Covilhã  Manteigas. Cheguei ao Fundão pelas 11h e ainda consegui ver praticamente toda a Cova da Beira pintada de branco embora a neve tenha começado a derreter a grande velocidade a partir das 13h. Já calculava que não iria conseguir ir à Torre mas ainda assim deu para subir até ás Penhas da Saúde e ver o nevão brutal que caiu no Vale Glaciar sem dúvida dos maiores que já vi desde que visito a Serra da Estrela.
Assim que possa colocarei também algumas fotos. Obrigado pela partilha e parabéns @Jorge_scp


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Fev 2017 às 12:15)

Bem, um autêntico regalo essas imagens! O vale glaciar ficou mesmo espetacular. Excelente reportagem


----------



## Thomar (14 Fev 2017 às 15:31)

Uaauuu   Lindo , espectacular passeio, fotos brutais! 
Estou com uma inveja ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2017 às 16:01)

Brutal, parabéns pelas fotos e pela reportagem, capaz de envergonhar alguns países do norte


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Fev 2017 às 16:16)

Grande foto-reportagem, quem corre por gosto não cansa, como diz o ditado, muitas mais como esta .


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2017 às 16:43)

Muito boa reportagem e fotos também , é fantástico quando a neve nos visita....


----------



## criz0r (18 Fev 2017 às 03:07)

Boa noite, aproveitando o tópico aberto pelo membro @Jorge_scp e tal como prometido, aqui vai um pequeno resumo de um passeio até à Serra da Estrela no passado Fim de semana. Foi talvez dos maiores nevões dos últimos anos, e apesar de não ter conseguido ir até ao Maciço Central valeu bem a pena mais que não seja pelo elemento branco 

Ainda antes de de chegar à Cova da Beira a Gardunha já se avistava pintada de Branco, entretanto já praticamente a chegar ao Fundão o cenário era este,






Já na cidade do Fundão (Há muitos anos que visito a Serra da Estrela e nunca tinha visto toda a Cova da Beira com Neve),


----------



## criz0r (18 Fev 2017 às 03:09)

Entretanto e após uma rápida passagem pela Covilhã que tinha uma acumulação razoável aos 600m, apenas consegui subir precisamente até ao Centro de Limpeza de Neve (1600m), condições muito adversas na altura com uma temperatura de -1ºC segundo o termómetro da Auriol que levei e rajadas de vento provavelmente a rondar os 70/80kmh,


























Estrada a partir da Nave de Santo António já estava fechada,











Encontrei esta menina por lá ,






E lá fui eu dar um passeio até ao sempre magnífico Vale Glaciar ,

Covão da Ametade com uma acumulação brutal,





















Em certas zonas quase chegava à cintura,

































Vale Glaciar completamente vestido de branco,


----------



## criz0r (18 Fev 2017 às 03:12)

Em Manteigas também com grande acumulação,











E por fim dois "malandros" que conheci lá pela Serra


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Fev 2017 às 11:23)

Obrigado Crizor pela contribuição neste tópico, e a todos pelos comentários. Foi bom ver também umas fotos de mais zonas da Cova da Beira de manhã, já que passei lá durante a noite e em pleno nevão. Vê-se no entanto que bastante neve tinha já derretido pela zona do Fundão/Covilhã. Em Manteigas mesmo assim nevou bem mais e a neve manteve-se muito mais tempo. Ao 3º dia, mesmo com chuva, ainda se via neve nos cantos das ruas e em alguns telhados!

As fotos são ilustrativas, mas só mesmo estar lá presencialmente para ter noção da magnífica paisagem e do extraordinário passeio que foi. Mesmo sem ir à Torre, é sem dúvida o passeio na Serra que mais me vai ficar na memória, entre vários que já fiz.


----------

